# Seafrance



## allan01273 (May 23, 2007)

Just booked for this years trip to France
Out on Thursday 7th August at 23.15
Back Tuesday 26 August at 20.50

Last autumn I used the MHF code and found that it increased rather than discounted the cost of the ferry, but this time I got the discount. Also it is cheaper than the Caravan Club.

*£66.37*

Thank you

Now the big decision, where should we go
Puy du Fou 
Dijon
Grenoble
River Charente or Loire perhaps.

Not too far south as I don't want to waste time travelling, somewhere nice, out and back, short distances every other day, with perhaps a big attraction before we come home.
Any ideas.

Allan


----------



## smiler (May 23, 2005)

*seafrance*

Allan01273,
I used Seafrance last year can you remind what the MHF code is.

Thanks Smiler


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

the discount code is listed here
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-20764.html


----------



## smiler (May 23, 2005)

Thanks Nuke


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

> Now the big decision, where should we go
> Puy du Fou
> Dijon
> Grenoble
> River Charente or Loire perhaps.


The last one  One of my Fav areas you won't be disappointed!


----------



## allan01273 (May 23, 2007)

*Codes*

That Seafrance code, like all MHF discount codes should be kept secret, only for members. 
They should not be displayed on any open or free web pages.

Thanks Nuke for giving Smiler the members webpage and not the actual code.

Allan


----------



## dbh1961 (Apr 13, 2007)

Although members only isn't the same as subscribers only.


----------



## psychology (Oct 11, 2007)

Does anyone know if you need to book sites this time of year. My wife wants to use campsites rather then aires.

Russell


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

You MUST go to the Puy de Fou. So much to see, When we go we go to the evening show first,and after staying free in their park we go to the parc the following day. Must go again,have'nt seen the new areas,last obe we saw was the Coluseum-fantastic!!!


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

psychology said:


> Does anyone know if you need to book sites this time of year. My wife wants to use campsites rather then aires.
> 
> Russell


Russell,

If you mean now,  there should be no problem without booking, but you may have a problem finding alot of sites open.


----------



## psychology (Oct 11, 2007)

Sorry, I meant for late July into mid August.

Russell


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

psychology said:


> Sorry, I meant for late July into mid August.


Hi Rusell

Generally, it depends on what time you arrive, and where the sites are. If you want facilities, in popular (coastal) spots, it would be best to book.

If we're travelling around, we aim to get on site by lunchtime, when there's plenty of room, and investigate the local area for a few hours. You can see sites beginning to fill up after around 4pm. Finding somewhere after 7pm would be difficult.

I'd not give yourself too many miles to cover in a day, get to your destination as early as possible, and be able to relax 

Gerald


----------



## psychology (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks Gerald


----------



## allan01273 (May 23, 2007)

*Where in France (or Germany, Belgium, Holland)*

Bigfoot said "You MUST go to the Puy de Fou. So much to see, When we go we go to the evening show first, and after staying free in their park we go to the parc the following day."

He is right but we went there two years ago, we had Tuesday and Thursday in the attraction and 4 nights in their camping park for free. Both the Viking show and a full sized Roman Coliseum with gladiators was fantastic as were all the other shows. Unfortunately we couldn't get tictets to see the main Cinescene night time show, but we did see the "Battle of the Keep" at night. I don't know if there would be enough new stuff for us to return so soon.

Another great show we saw was the Battle of Castillion close to Saint Emillion.

Thats the sort of thing that we like to go to, but the question now is where should we go this year. We have done 3 years going Rouen, Tours and down the west side. to La Rochelle and and to the Dordoigne area, coming back through the Loire Valley.

Now looking for where to go this year!

(counting down the days)

Allan


----------

